# Finally got a project



## whatfelloff (May 23, 2017)

Maybe to much of one. I am trying to make my bargain buy a kid friendly family fisher. Which brings me to my questions.What make is it what should I do to make it safe and fun. Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Johnny (May 23, 2017)

Welcome Aboard !!

Kid Friendly ??? keep the floor as low as possible for starters.


----------



## whatfelloff (May 23, 2017)

Thanks been lurking and dreaming of some of these nice boats I see on here.


----------



## overboard (May 23, 2017)

Also welcome aboard! That's a nice blank hull to start with, looks like a decent trailer also, plenty of potential for however you want to set it up and plenty of help and ideas on here for whatever you decide on.
Agree with Jonny, keep at least most of the floor low for kids, also for old guys like me! :lol:


----------



## Johnny (May 24, 2017)

.

as for your question of what brand it may be, more photos of outside the transom 
and under the bow might help . . . kind of hard to tell from your photos.
did you get any kind of paperwork with it ?


*then of course, there is always Plan B - - - *







,


----------



## Johnny (May 24, 2017)

on the serious side - - - what are your immediate plans ?
a second closeup look at the hole in the floor raises concerns
that there is spray foam all under the floor ???


if so - ALL of it must be removed and the hull thoroughly inspected
for any soft spots, corrosion, holes that have been haphazardly patched,
sprayseal, flextape, silicone patches, etc. all those things could compromise
the ability to keep water OUT of the boat while on the waterways.
with kids onboard - two high capacity bilge pumps with a freshly charged battery
would be in my comfort zone. (on every trip out).
agree - a nice platform to begin your project with !!!



.


----------



## whatfelloff (May 24, 2017)

yes sir it is spray foam. I Really want to keep it pretty open low decks. I am at a loss of what to do for kids seating. As for the foam I have filled the boat with water and inspected the bottom found one rivet with a small leak. I plan to put it in the water this weekend and see if she leaks very bad and try to fix it before I take the kids out. Where could i find aluminum sheets to redo the floor with.


----------



## Johnny (May 24, 2017)

I did a quick Google of " NASHVILLE, GA METAL SUPPLY "
and several popped up right in your area. Just call a few of them
and see if they have what you need.
but first - make a plan - then - make a list of materials you will need 
and then go on the hunter/gathering binge.

good luck !!! be safe


----------



## mrdrh99 (May 24, 2017)

Trust me... Get rid of all that spray foam....a few extra hours of cleaning and prepping now will save you a load of headaches and disappointment in the future! Plenty of sound advice here.... And listen to everything Johnny says!


----------



## whatfelloff (May 25, 2017)

I agree the spray foam has to go. I hope to use it this weekend the start the deep cleaning.


----------



## mrdrh99 (May 26, 2017)

I have 2 kids and trust me.... They can sit on the floor! You'll figure it out eventually, but they are usually happy to sit on the floor and be able to put their hands in the water. Take your time and get it right!


----------



## finstr (May 26, 2017)

Johnny said:


> .
> 
> as for your question of what brand it may be, more photos of outside the transom
> and under the bow might help . . . kind of hard to tell from your photos.
> ...



Plan B... That's friggin scary right there! :shock: :shock:


----------



## Stumpalump (May 26, 2017)

Go see your neighbor in Pearson and give him 1400 for this. https://valdosta.craigslist.org/bpo/6094196568.html
List yours for $525 or sell his hull and trailer for 1000 and use the nice motor on yours.
You can cut and grind all summer or go make memories with the kids on this Memorial Day.


----------



## whatfelloff (May 27, 2017)

Well we had her in the water for almost five hours today not a drop of water came in. I would love to buy the boat in pearson but I would have to dip in the bank for that. The CFO of the family has that set aside for seaworld next month so I'm not playing with that hornets nest.


----------



## whatfelloff (Jun 11, 2017)

Ok so after a rough few weeks of work back to the boat. I did find under many layers of paint a b.a.s.s champ sticker on the side of the boat. it measures 16' 1 is this a old duracraft any info is appreciated.


----------



## whatfelloff (Jun 15, 2017)

Well I managed to read some of the painted over stickers designed by b.a.s.s built by Duracraft. I was also wondering what all the white caulk on the boat is. Guess its time to bust out a wire wheel and order some coat it.


----------



## whatfelloff (Jun 26, 2017)

Had a hour or so after work so I removed a ton of rivets to find about 150 lb of water logged foam.


----------



## Johnny (Jun 27, 2017)

oh my GOODNESS !!!

now you know why there are so many threads on *"how to remove foam"* !

welcome to "the club"



.


----------



## whatfelloff (Jun 27, 2017)

Well during cleaning today I found this. Maybe five total only two have holes so how do i fix them. Coat it or is there welding to be done.


----------



## Johnny (Jun 27, 2017)

here are a couple of different ways to patch holes - other than welding.

https://www.forum.tinboats.net/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=42911


.


----------



## whatfelloff (Jun 27, 2017)

Johnny said:


> here are a couple of different ways to patch holes - other than welding.
> 
> https://www.forum.tinboats.net/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=42911
> 
> ...


Thank you very much Mr. Johnny that is a great idea. Also does the type of epoxy matter? I have to order a lot of rivets i have found many that the head has turned almost to powder. But that will have to wait as it is off to Orlando for me for five days.


----------



## Johnny (Jun 27, 2017)

no matter what method you choose to go with, ALL the corrosion must be removed and the metal
must be free of all contaminates - down to bare shiny metal. (with a 40 grit rough scratch)
you could use the 30 minute clear epoxy you see at the Big Box Stores.
I patched some holes on the bottom of my tin 18 years ago with the generic twin barrel syringe 
type epoxy and they are still holding firm. use the 30 minute type vs the 5 minute so it will have
time to flow out and seek its own level. I know that my time tested method works. 
I now use the G-Flex 650 epoxy by West System for small repairs.
I suggest that you turn the boat over to patch the holes using my method.
that way the hull will be smooth and flat on the outside with the small indent will be on the inside.
bring your boat down to Orlando with you and I'll give you a hand with it.
good luck and have a safe trip

and I can really understand the disappointment of rotten rivets !!











.


----------



## whatfelloff (Jul 3, 2017)

Just got back from vacation and ready to get this boat going what rivets should i get and where should I get them.


----------



## Johnny (Jul 4, 2017)

.
.
.
.if you only need a hundred or so, it would probably be best to get them at your local source.
https://www.rivetsonline.com has a good track record with me for quality and service.
mscdirect, fastenal, grainger and mcmaster-carr are also good sources.
there are many good tutorial videos on the good ole YouTube about riveting.







you can order a few solid rivets of different sizes to have on hand
for plugging small holes and whatnot.
you can get a rivet gun or rivet kit from Harbor Freight or any
Big Box Store, ebay, amazon, etc.





it is a good practice to carry long solid rivets in your arsenal 
as they can be easily cut to the desired length with nippers.


.


----------



## whatfelloff (Jul 4, 2017)

Johnny said:


> .
> .
> .
> .if you only need a hundred or so, it would probably be best to get them at your local source.
> ...


Thanks again Mr. Johnny I bought the 17" riveter from harbor freight on my way back from Orlando. Love the storms every afternoon just like home. Also my boat appears to have steel flex along with other caulk on it should it all be stripped off.


----------



## whatfelloff (Oct 23, 2017)

So finally got time to strip the old epoxy and caulk and several layers of crap off my boat. Li have noticed that the electrolysis has made the boat turn green in spots as well as pin holes should I treat the aluminum with something before I use coat it.


----------



## whatfelloff (Oct 26, 2017)

Almost clean


----------



## gatorglenn (Oct 26, 2017)

[emoji106]getting there 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Duke62 (Oct 28, 2017)

You're making good progress. I'm in a similar situation. Removed alot of wet foam and now stripping paint.


----------



## whatfelloff (Oct 28, 2017)

I finally got some coat it on the bottom today. I’m really ready to start working on the inside. The paint and whatever else they had on there was hell.


----------



## whatfelloff (Nov 4, 2017)

Well after close to forty hours of paint and whatever else removal from the bottom. I replaced sixty some odd rivets. Then gave her two coats of coat it and two coats of bed liner. Now to let her cure them flip her over and do the inside.


----------

